# Red eyed tree frog foggers/Humidifyers??



## Daisy Doo Darr x (May 1, 2012)

Hello 

I have been doing a lot of research on Red eyed tree frogs and I want to get some. I know that they are hard to look after and i want to make sure that I do it all properly. I am finding it hard to get an idea on what Foggers/Humidifyers to get! Any ideas/recommendations on what brand i should get? 

Thanks!


----------



## terryTHEfrog (Oct 21, 2012)

most will go with the big brands and there great and spray systems like mistking and polywog there all great is you £150 extra but at £50 I went with this "trixie reptiland" I run 9 tanks from it and all humidity is at 80 no prob.
cheaper option when starting out I will upgrade soon to spray system and still run the fogger.



















well known internet auction site for the fogger


----------



## Terrarium Supplies (May 12, 2012)

That looks very busy Terry lol :2thumb:

To be honest, if your only planning on keeping a small group in one tank than I would suggest purchasing a small hand mister. Just lightly mist the tank in the morning followed by a good blast before lights go out.

You can go down the whole waterfall and misting route however they are messy little things so even if you did introduce springtails and woodlice, cleaning the setup would become a challenging affair.


----------

